
AT&T Cleared by Judge to Buy Time Warner, Create Media Giant - mychele
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-06-12/at-t-wins-antitrust-ruling-allowing-takeover-of-time-warner
======
cbron
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17297853](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17297853)

